# Fonts in Photoshop 5.0



## DarkSoul (30. Dezember 2000)

Ich bin jetzt etwas ratlos !
Wie kann ich in Photoshop 5.0 neue Fonts benutzen ?
Es werden immer nur Standartfonts angezeigt. LOL
Wenn ihr es wisst wäre es nett wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen würdet. ( naja is ja eh ein Board, da wird man ja geholfen )

[DPA]DarkSoul

Visit my Clan @

http://www.dpa-clan.de.vu


----------



## kab00m (31. Dezember 2000)

*Wie meinste das?*

Wenn du dir Fonts in den schriftartenordner von Windows installierst kommen die auch nach PS... Also nicht reinkompieren, Installieren (Das reimt sich sogar)


----------



## DarkSoul (31. Dezember 2000)

*Bei mir net*

Bei mir kommen die net rein. Muss ich da nicht vielleicht irgendwas in der Voreinstellung machen ?


----------



## Hummelhintern (6. Januar 2001)

hab ich auch manchmal das problem...
irgendwie lag es daran das mein speicher voll war...
musste dann neustarten und gleich danach photoshop starten..dann gings
(doofer weg aber der einzige der mir im moment einfällt )


----------



## BattleAngel (7. Januar 2001)

Also sowas hatte ich auch mal.... da half kein Neustart und nix, erst als ich die neue Schrift via Doppelklick geöffnet habe und DANN PS gestartet habe, hat es gefunzt! Das Prob trat nur bei Win2k auf! (der gleiche Fehler tritt bei mir auch beim Acrobat-Writer auf, konnte ich aber auf gleichem Weg 'lösen'!)

cya
-[BattleAngel ]-


----------

